# somebody for a roadtrip???!!!



## florette7 (Nov 30, 2009)

HI, I`m Flore, I`m 21 and I`ve arrived in Australia last week. Tomorrow, I will go to ACT for woofing and after, I would very very very like buy a campervan with people, who are motivated to travel around the Australia during about 7-8 months, to work in fruit picking to finance all that and why not to make woofing. I would like leave from Canberra or Melbourne and go to the west and then the north to finish in the Queensland, the Goald Coat, but I`m ok for all your ideas. That would be so cool to find trip`s companion for a great experience, to drive where we want, to stop and stay everywhere...

Sorry for my very bad english, I hope you will understand me! This trip will be the chance to improve my english.

Bye and I hope have your news!


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Why don't you just take some friends and families along with you? or at least a friend of a friend. I mean, aren't you scared to be traveling with someone or people that you don't know? although I am for making new friends in travel and stuffs, I don't think I can travel on the road with someone I just met from the internet, considering the flexibility of information on the web...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Flore,
Welcome to the forum and to Australia, your English already pretty good.
You'll find Australians speak english rather fast and do not hesitate to say please!, a little slowly for it is easy to not to be aware and we do pronounce our vowells very differently.

I'm sure you'll have a great time and despite what Dexter says you can travel arounnd Australia with little to fear though always better with travelling buddies that you're looking for.

[* Dexter,* this is what young travellers are doing all the time despite Ivan Milats and Wolf Creeks and sure bad things can happen to good travellers in all manner of ways, some a lot more horrendous in this day and age with terrorists and piracy etc. but people still do travel - if you have cottoned on to it, Flore has arrived from overseas and that'll be where family and friends are.]

*So back to you Flore*,
And in addition to posting on various forums, make sure after the ACT if it is Sydney or Melbourne you head to, to take some time to check out a few of the hostels about as there'll often be people putting up notices re travel plans or just for a single trip from one city to somewhere else and whether or not you buy a campervan, you may be able to join people and if not straight away, eventually find someone with a similar plan.
There're a lot of hostels near the Sydney Central RS and have a look in BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia and with maps [free ones in the hostels] you can easily mark where ones for Sydney, Melbourne and other cities are.

This time of year is a good time for getting farm work in the south east of Australia, from Sydney to Adelaide and do not forget Tasmania, and of course the wwoofing can be done as well for qualifying for the second WHV if that is what you want to do [I'm assuming you're on a WHV]
Have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch re best places to be and when re getting work.
Heading west and then north by about May would see you missing the worst of the heat [and possibly cyclones] up north and in Broome, you may even be able to get work there in Pearling, the season starting about May.

There's a lot of links to information in some of the other threads and if you have got yourself a drivers licence/an International Drivers Permit if it is not in English then as an alternative to buying a campervan straight off, perhaps you could look at doing some relocations for very cheap travel.
Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars - you'll need to check their drivers licensing requirements.

There is also a little bit to understand about buying a vehicle in Australia for we have our vehicles registered by the the different states and there are some slightly different conditions involved in registration which can mean some difficulties if not well considered.

I'll locate another thread where it has previously been mentioned rather than retype it all.


----------

